

I'm a new land surveyor.  How do find the formulas for this table? - aspiring
http://i.imgur.com/7mrtMlO.jpg
This example is used to figure the cubic feet of fill used in a proposed pond. Further down the table I would multiply the total cubic feet by 2 and divide it by 54 to find the total cubic yardage of fill needed for the proposed dam.&lt;p&gt;This is the link to the rest of the table:&lt;p&gt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;JtJRIww.jpg
======
bavcyc
No you would not multiply the total cubic feet by 2 and divide by 54 to find
the total cubic yards. If you multiply by 2 then you will throw your
calculations off.

The table is figuring a cross sectional area then adding the next cross
section area. At that stage it should divide by 2 to find the 'average' area
for a section but it waits until the end to do this by dividing by 54 (or
double the cubic feet in a cubic yard).

A1 = H1 x W1 A2 = H2 x W2 (A1 + A2) x L1 = 2V1 (approximate) A3 = H3 x W3 (A2
+ A3) x L2 = 2V2 ... sum of volumes = 2V approximate volume = 2V / 54 =
approximate cubic yards.

------
aspiring
This example is used to figure the cubic feet of fill used in a proposed pond.
Further down the table I would multiply the total cubic feet by 2 and divide
it by 54 to find the total cubic yardage of fill needed for the proposed dam.

This is the link to the rest of the table:

[http://i.imgur.com/JtJRIww.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/JtJRIww.jpg)

